# Cruze Diesel intro. I missed it...TWICE.



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd be interested to see what geography the initial release will occur in, and how it's going to handle cold weather temperaures.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

carbon02 said:


> I'd be interested to see what geography the initial release will occur in, and how it's going to handle cold weather temperaures.


Excellent in cold temperatures. Common fuel rail, ceramic glow plugs, 800 CCA battery, and an optional engine block heater. No issues at all. Want to know what to expect?

What to Expect - The 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel - The Xtreme Revolution


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Drove many diesel trucks built since 1993 or so, only had an issue in the winter once when the brand new truck either came with the wrong fuel(summer blend) or I put in the wrong fuel when I topped it off. 
Stopped at a hotel for the night & plugged in the truck because it was below zero, but the engine block heater doesn't do anything to a fuel tank full of gelled fuel. limped the truck to the nearest chevy dealer & after sitting for 30minutes in there warm garage & adding a bottle of fuel additive I was on my way. Some of the medium duty trucks & semis have tank heaters to help eliminate this possible issue. 

If a station has number 1 & number 2 diesel at the pump please read the owners manual on which to use or just remember number 1 diesel is winter blend & has less tendency to gell in cold weather. 

Also NEVER use anything listed as off road diesel in a car or truck, it is made for farm equipment. You will be tempted since its more than $1 cheaper a gallon but there is a very large fine if caught, they use a different color dye so they can tell which one you have in your tank. Some good info about off road diesel here: The Official Red Dye / Offroad Diesel FAQ - Diesel Place : Chevrolet and GMC Diesel Truck Forums


----------

